# Haro Steel Reserve 1.2 - Good bike for learning bike skills?



## marc927 (May 18, 2012)

Hi, 

(Hope this is the right forum). I have absolutely zero riding experience with bmx, dj bikes, etc and I am looking to improve my mountain bike skills as I am pretty new to mtn. biking too. I normally ride XC singletrack, but know that my riding could be improved my learning to do the following:

Manuals, Manuals off of drops, Bunny hops, Riding with flats, Riding a pump track without pedaling, etc

I ride a bike with 29er wagon wheels and longer chain stays which makes learning to do these things pretty difficult. I have a dirt pump track and slalom course by my house that I can use. My LBS is a Haro dealer and can get me some pretty sweet deals on their bikes. I told him want I wanted to do and he recommended the steel reserve over a bike with 24 inch wheels I am 5'11'', 175 pounds with gear, and kinda hard on my wheels.

So do ya'll think this is a good bike for what I am trying to do? If not, what do you suggest. Wasn't trying to spend big dollars either (i.e. over $500).

Tnx,
Marc


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, that would be a good choice. Google Phil Sundbaum Haro if you want to see the bike in action.


----------



## marc927 (May 18, 2012)

Great, I think this is what I am looking for. thanks for the info!


----------



## 89redranger (Oct 6, 2012)

Anybody here have a Steel Reserve with input as to frame sizing? I'm currentlylooking at this and the 1.1 and I'm a little lost on what sizee to be looking for. I'm 5'7", wear size 12 shoes, and I've got a little longer arms than most my height. This bike come with the option of either a 21.8" top tube, or a 22.3" top tube.

When I rode BMX I always rode a 20.75" top tube to keep my big 'ol feet outta the front wheel. With my long arms it really didn't seem to bother me riding a longer top tube, but I'm not wanting to order a bike I can't try out size-wise. There are 3 local Haro dealers in town, yet none of them will order me a bike so I can try it out for size. Every one of them tells me that they will order the bike with the cash up front, and if it doesn't fit they give me a "discount" on ANOTHER frame. I'm not trying to spend over $1000 for 2 good frames and a handful of "alright" components...

So, Steel Reserve riders, how tall are you, and what size frame are you riding?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Since you're medium height, I think you could ride either one. If you had to adjust using the stem, you could. BMX stems go from 26mm flatland stems up to 53mm and even some 60mm (not common but they're out there.


----------

